# Differences between Colnago carbon forks?



## texbike

Okay, there seems to be several different Colnago carbon forks out there (Force, Flash, Star, etc). 

What are the main differences between the forks?

Is one significantly better than another?

I currently have a Colnago-branded Time fork on my MonoTitan and have recently picked up a nice Flash carbon fork and have a line on a Star for a good price.

Is the Star better than the Flash?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## fabsroman

The Star fork and its current replacement, the 75, are full carbon with a carbon steerer. The flash is a carbon blade fork with an aluminum steerer, or maybe I have that backwards and it is the force fork that has the aluminum steerer. One of the two is on my Arte and it has an aluminum steerer. That is about all I have for you without doing the research myself.


----------



## odeum

*it IS all good...*

the star has two versions, 1" and 1 1/8", they share the true monocoque construction where the fibers extend continuously throughout.
the 1 1/8" star also has ribs on the legs.

the new 75 has the same construction as above, also the ribbed profile extends from the legs wrapping up onto the crown.

the above three all have ti reinforcement in the crown juncture.

the force has a bonded carbon steerer.

the flash has a cro-mo steerer, and alloy crown bonded to carbon legs.

the street is the newly named version of the flash, with alloy steerer.

none is known to be inferior, and they all be stiff, but the 1" star is by far the lightest.

mine is 300 and some grams...

some say the 1 1/8" star forks tend toward a harsher ride.




texbike said:


> Okay, there seems to be several different Colnago carbon forks out there (Force, Flash, Star, etc).
> 
> What are the main differences between the forks?
> 
> Is one significantly better than another?
> 
> I currently have a Colnago-branded Time fork on my MonoTitan and have recently picked up a nice Flash carbon fork and have a line on a Star for a good price.
> 
> Is the Star better than the Flash?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Texbike


----------



## fabsroman

I thought the 1 1/8" 75 was supposed to be lighter than the 1 1/8" Star, but it is only a thought (i.e., I could be wrong).


----------



## Clevor

It's a myth the Star fork is full carbon, since the dropouts are definitely aluminum. The only fork on the market with carbon dropouts was the 2007 and earlier Ritchey WCS carbon. It still used aluminum facing on the sides contacting the wheel lugs.


----------



## MaestroXC

Clevor said:


> It's a myth the Star fork is full carbon, since the dropouts are definitely aluminum. The only fork on the market with carbon dropouts was the 2007 and earlier Ritchey WCS carbon. It still used aluminum facing on the sides contacting the wheel lugs.


Easton EC90 forks (SL and SLX) have full carbon dropouts, as do the newish Edge forks. There are certainly more that I am forgetting as well as certain boutique-type forks (THM Scapula, etc.)

Just so ya know.


----------



## TAW2112

*Star vs Force*

I have a Star Fork and a Force. Both are the 1" versions.
The Force is a beefier fork both by looks and by measurement.
I had read somewhere that the Star fork gave a little softer ride than the Force.
The two forks I have are on different Colnagos, so I can't compare them.


----------



## texbike

Thanks for all of the responses! 

I have a couple of options to replace the current Colnago-branded Time fork on my MonoTitan and just wondering if I should consider using the Flash, the Star, or just leave the current fork on the bike. There isn't anything wrong with the current Time fork, but I'm just wondering if I could tighten up the front end by using the Flash or Star instead of the Time.

I also have an Ouzo Pro w/a 43 rake that I could use as well. 

Anyway, thanks for your thoughts and input.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## licho76

*The Star its FULL carbon*



Clevor said:


> It's a myth the Star fork is full carbon, since the dropouts are definitely aluminum. The only fork on the market with carbon dropouts was the 2007 and earlier Ritchey WCS carbon. It still used aluminum facing on the sides contacting the wheel lugs.


I own a Colnago Star 1" fork and its not a myth, really is a FULL carbon, even the dropouts are, they are only "covered" by a tiny aluminium plate, if you doubth take a closer look of the dropouts and you will see the carbon on them


----------



## tjcoogan

fabsroman said:


> I thought the 1 1/8" 75 was supposed to be lighter than the 1 1/8" Star, but it is only a thought (i.e., I could be wrong).


My new C75 fork weighed in at 389gm uncut and before the steer flange (65gm) was installed.


----------



## KennyG

My 1-1/8 Force fork is 450 grams with the star nut installed. I have always wondered if going to a Star or 75 would save me some weight.


----------

